#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Para a galera de SP

## ergs

Galera,
Estava pensando em provermos um encontro do pessoal daqui de SP.

O que vcs acham?



Abraços

----------


## Bruno

blz to dentro

----------


## luccosta

:Embarrassment:  Opa,

Agora sim eu vi vantagem, podem contar comigo.

Vamos agitar esta ideia.

:clap:

----------


## Jeff

Opa, otima ideia.. :clap: 
to dentro tb.

abraços

Jeff

----------


## zevandros

Onde e quando??? Esse é o grande lance de funcionar um encontro ou não... Simplesmente marcando uma data e um local...

To dentro!!

----------


## bestlinux

Pode contar comigo também...

Falow !

----------


## felco

to nessa

----------


## fpmazzi

eae moçada so do interior mas podem conta comigo tbm ...

hauahah 

 :Frown: 6) :clap:  :Frown: B)

----------


## mbyte

o convite se estende ao pessoal do interior tb ?

se Sim, to nessa,


se Não, é uma pena gostaria muito de participar


abraços !

----------


## -thiago-

> Opa, otima ideia.. :clap: 
> to dentro tb.
> 
> abraços
> 
> Jeff


Fala Jeff,

Vc naum perde nenhuma hein...rs

Também estou nessa, vamos lá pessoal, só marcar !!!  :Big Grin:  

Abraços,
Thiago

----------


## staroffire

É só MARCAR !!! Estamos ai !

----------


## ergs

Alguem tem dicas de um lugar legal para descontração total?

Eu só coloquei para o pessoal de SP devido a distancia, mais quem quiser aparecer será bem vindo.

Abraço

----------


## Bruno

e ai gelera quando e onde vai ser

----------


## garupeiro

To dentro tbm!!!

Que tal na Sta Efigenia ai ja aproveitamos e vamos umas comprinhas basicas huahauahuahuahuahuahua.... :P

----------


## Bruno

po santa efigenia é foda 


mais falando serio qual lugar

----------


## mbyte

Sou de Avaré, interior de São Paulo, aqui é uma estancia turistica bem
legal, tem uma represa com varios hoteis a bera da agua com diarias baratinhas, e é só 250 Km de São Paulo 2 horas de estrada, que tal ?
A noite além dos hoteis, tb tem uns barzinhos e sempre de fim de semana tem festas, tipo da cerveja e etc, dá pra vir no Sabado curte o dia a noite e domingo volta. :good:

----------


## felco

minha verba ta curta.... hauahuahuahuaha

----------


## bestlinux

O que vocês acham de um lugar público ??

Como uma Faculdade ou Centro de Convenções ??

Alguma coisa que o governo possa disponibilizar para nós...


Falow !

----------


## zevandros

Bão, se for na cidade de sampa mesmo, todos concordam?? Eu num conheço nada de sampa, precisa ser de preferência num local público mesmo e de fácil acesso pra pessoas de outras cidades, e acredito q nem se for apenas uma tarde ja tava bão, só pra conhecer a galera mesmo e trocar umas idéias, daê, mesmo q tiver curta a grana, cada um da um jeito de ir! :clap:

----------


## osmousf

Só falar onde e quando!!!!!

----------


## Jim

eu sugiro uma bodega

----------


## Bruno

e ai galera que tal no 69 ???

----------


## Jeff

Então, vamo agilizar isso sim.
tem um monte de bar ai, é so marcar..
eu moro na Casa Verde, em sampa.
Acho que Vila madalena, pinheiros, fica bom para todo mundo...
pq vila olimpia é um saco....par tudo, estacionar...etc.
o que acham?
um bar em pinheiros....madalena...

Abracos

jeff

----------


## ergs

Galera, qualquer boteco pra mim ta bom , como disseram , é só um encontro pra conhecer a galera.
Será que podemos marcar pra Maio?
Todos concordam?

Quem tiver dica de um local legal e de uma data será bem vinda?

Abraços

----------


## B1SH0P

> po santa efigenia é foda 
> 
> 
> mais falando serio qual lugar


ah depende da glr eu to dentro...mais ai tem q v o q a glr prefere...beber ateh naum poder mais tem o madame satã se kiser um barzinhu sentar e trocar ideia tem o cafe piu-piu ow o the wall eu conheço uma pah de pico a pampa...mas... tds de rock tipo tem desde rockizinho estilo doors, janis ateh cradle of filth e brujeria v o gosta da glr e o q o pessoal vai kerer fazer eu to dentro...varia ideias... :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :good: :good: :good: :good:

----------


## wrochal

Estou afim...

----------


## Sukkubus

> tem o madame satã se kiser um barzinhu sentar e trocar ideia tem o cafe piu-piu ow o the wall eu conheço uma pah de pico a pampa...mas... tds de rock tipo tem desde rockizinho estilo doors, janis ateh cradle of filth


Madame Satã? :?

Eu quero ir!  :Embarrassment:  

 :Big Grin:

----------


## osmousf

Opá!!! nâo esqueçam q assim q definirem uma data criem um tópico novamente dizendo encontro confirmado com local e data.!!!!!

Abs

----------


## Bios

> tem o madame satã se kiser um barzinhu sentar e trocar ideia tem o cafe piu-piu ow o the wall eu conheço uma pah de pico a pampa...mas... tds de rock tipo tem desde rockizinho estilo doors, janis ateh cradle of filth


Nossa ... que legal vai ser esse encontro !  :Smile:  

Tb keria ir ...  :Big Grin:  

Marquem uma data .... em maio rola um feriado no dia 26  :Big Grin:  

Assim ficava mais facil para quem mora longe e ta afim de ir tb  :Wink:

----------


## B1SH0P

> Postado originalmente por fpessoa
> 
>  tem o madame satã se kiser um barzinhu sentar e trocar ideia tem o cafe piu-piu ow o the wall eu conheço uma pah de pico a pampa...mas... tds de rock tipo tem desde rockizinho estilo doors, janis ateh cradle of filth
> 
> 
> Nossa ... que legal vai ser esse encontro !  
> 
> Tb keria ir ...  
> 
> ...


pois eh ia ser joia marcar no dia 26/05 mesmo hein...... :good: :good: :good:

----------


## jackwill

Eu também gostaria de participar.

Abraços

----------


## jackwill

Eu também gostaria de participar.

Abraços

----------


## zevandros

Ae galera,

Foi-se sugerido o seguinte:

Ibirapuera, conhecido por todos (ou quase todos)...
Lugares próximos à Pinheiros q é de fácil acesso pelas Marginais...
Lugares q com 18,00 vc toma 4 brejas ...
Lugares q com 18,00 vc toma até cair ...
Restaurante do amigo do luccosta na Berrine, ao lado da Rede Globo

Quanto à datas, só sugeriram o dia *[size=18px] 26/05 [/size]* mesmo, então a data ideal seria essa

O local mais votado, vence, só falta saber onde são e se são todos realmente de facil acesso, respondam ae!

Falows[/b]

----------


## bestlinux

Galera,

O que vocês acham do Parque Ibirapuera ??

Ate pessoas que não moram em SP conhecem....(Quem nunca viu a Bienal das Artes ???)

Pra conversar é bom...é um lugar publico...aberto....e cada um levava alguma coisa, por exemplo: cerveja, comida, etc...

Pode até fazer um churrasco lá se quiser, é totalmente publico.

E claro, esta aberto 365 dias do ano....

Não paga pra entrar !

Falow !

----------


## mbyte

Ai pessoal já to me programando, o lugar tendo cerva tá bom de + agora se for perto da marginal e com referencia uma ponte, ai pra nois do interiô fica especiar di mais.

To nessa heim !!!!!

:good: :clap:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ergs

Galera ,

O dia 26/05 está bom pra todos?

O parque do ibirapuera é um ótimo local, não precisa ter grana pra ir lá, é publico e todos conhecem.

No parque do ibirapuera está bom pra todos?


Quem preferir outro local ou data diga o mais rápido para que seja feita uma votação .

Agora se o local(Parque do Ibirapuera) e a data (26/05) estiver bom pra todos então digam , para que possamos marcar logo este encontro.


Abraço

----------


## B1SH0P

> Galera ,
> 
> O dia 26/05 está bom pra todos?
> 
> O parque do ibirapuera é um ótimo local, não precisa ter grana pra ir lá, é publico e todos conhecem.
> 
> No parque do ibirapuera está bom pra todos?
> 
> 
> ...


p mim tah bom os dois...mas agora tem q ver uns barato pros caras d longe onde eles podem ficar e kem vem de lomge

----------


## pilantrox

To no Mato Grosso me programando pra descer visitar minha familia no Paraná por esses dias ,,,, não custa nda faze um pit stop pra joga umas latas de cerveja pro estomago ,,, soh naum conheco nada em sao paulo.....  :Smile: 




> Postado originalmente por ergs
> 
> Galera ,
> 
> O dia 26/05 está bom pra todos?
> 
> O parque do ibirapuera é um ótimo local, não precisa ter grana pra ir lá, é publico e todos conhecem.
> 
> No parque do ibirapuera está bom pra todos?
> ...

----------

Eu voto Parque Ibirapuera.

Galera vamos colocar assim, para ter uma melhor organização: :good: 

Data - 26/05 
Local: Parque Ibirapuera
Presença: Confirmada

Falow !

----------


## bestlinux

Eu voto Parque Ibirapuera.

Galera vamos colocar assim, para ter uma melhor organização: :good: 

Data - 26/05
Local: Parque Ibirapuera
Presença: Confirmada

Falow !

----------


## Jeff

Fala galera e bestlinux,

Então, pra mim tb, voto para Ibirapuera.
Dia 26/05

Jeff Confirmado..................................... :good: 

Abraços

Jeff

----------


## kekca

Pra mim tudo bem,

Local : Parque do Ibirapuera
Data : 26/5

----------

blz , galera, essa não perco, se alguem puder fazer um mapinha, chego pela castelo branco.

ob  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bruno

galera eu ja vi varios topicos assim e ate agora nada


seguite cou de curitiba conheço pouco de sampa o a sant efigenia mesmo

alguem de sampa tem como agilizar um lugar perto da barra funda seria legal para quem não é de sampa



alguem se habilita

----------


## fpmazzi

Eu voto Parque Ibirapuera. 

Data - 26/05 
Local: Parque Ibirapuera 
Presença: Confirmada 

Falow !

----------


## mbyte

e ai pessoal, não vamos deixar essa idéia acabar hein, tipo "esse programa executou uma operação ilegal e será fechado " vc fecha e tudo bem, como diria SUKKUBUS : "Gatos olham com superioridade. Cachorros nos olham com docilidade. Só os porcos nos olham como iguais."

a data ta marcada, qualquer lugar tá bom, vamos lá galera. :good:

----------


## felco

no ibira ta bom pra

----------


## Sukkubus

Bah, eu só vou no próximo encontro então...

Dia 26 eu vou viajar... vou estar em outra cidade  :Frown:

----------


## felco

to por fora do topic, oq vcs tao combinando????

----------


## bestlinux

1º Encontro Under-SP

Por enquanto, as informações:

Local: Parque Ibirapuera
Data: 26/05


Obs: Não tem horario ainda...

Falow !

----------


## bestlinux

Galera,

Bom..acho que vai ser no Parque Ibirapuera mesmo...

Marcado para dia 26/05

Todos concordam em começar as 11:00 ??

Falow ! :good:

----------


## mbyte

e ai? ficou assim mesmo ou vai acabar em nada ? !!!!

Atitude e postura, vamu nessa, ou não? , faz 3 dias que ninguem comenta nada !!!

To achando que aquele cara que meteu o pau falando que iamos como um bando de PATOS sujar o Ibirapuera tinha razão, ou não tinha ?


Mbye -> Nelson

----------


## marcosddc

galera eu tb to nessa voto inirapuera tb dia 26 to la e uma coisa mto importante que niunguem falo ainda que hrs

----------


## mbyte

é issu cara !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Vamu lá, pela manhã, depois da 9:00 Hrs, se encontrar e trocar idéia, LINUX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Até lá ...

----------


## bestlinux

Tambem concordo com esse horario...

9:00 AM

Eu ja to confirmado faz tempo... :good: 

Falow !

----------


## Jeff

Fala Bestlinux,

Putz, entao..cara...
já era, no feriado estarei viajando.

Fica pra próxima, bom encontro lá..
e vamos agitar mais uns outros en contros..
Tipo rodizio de pizza........
rs

abracos

jeff

----------


## irado

bem.. minha sugestão são uns barzinhos que têm ali em vila mariana (metrô). Uma casa de queijo e vinhos, outro o "demorô".. fica fora do circuito convencional. Amanhã mesmo eu vou lá (07/05, 19horas), com uma galera de developer's da Debian. Próximo (umas 2 quadras) tem uma boa cantina, a gente pode até detonar um gnocchi quattro formaggio  :Smile:  

ah.. de passagem: como meu trampo não é convencional (trabalho de madrugada) qualquer coisa após 19 horas fica complicado.

ps: dia 26 tá fora, pra mim

bem.. ajustem aí.

----------


## pichorra

opa to nessa
só dependo da data.

----------

